# Radar watch company info please



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Have just spent (wasted ) 30 mins trying to find some history of Radar watches. NO, not Rado, these have RADAR on the dial and Swiss made .Yes there are thousands of trendy new £10 pounders on eBay but only two vintage ones , have gone through various old Swiss watch sites but can't find them ,...anybody help here please?


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

According to mikrolisk.de, four companies had/have this name as their trademark and two of those are shown as being Swiss.

They are:



*Radar*



Katz *& *Ogush Inc.

Kleinuhren, Uhrwerke, Gehäuse; New York, USA; registriert am 3.9.1943

*Radar*



Mardon Watch Ltd.

Uhren, Uhrenteile, Uhrwerke; La Chaux-de-Fonds, Schweiz; registriert am 23.7.1945

*Radar*



Duverdrey *& *Bloqiel *SA *

Uhren, Chronometer, Wecker, Pendulen; St.-Nicolas-d'Aliermont, Frankreich; registriert am 13.5.1946

*Radar*



*Era *Watch *Co. *Ltd. */ **C. *Ruefli-Flury *& *Cie.

Uhren, Uhrwerke, Uhrenteile; Biel, Schweiz; registriert am 11.10.1945


Hope that helps your search.

David


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

DJH584 said:


> According to mikrolisk.de, four companies had/have this name as their trademark and two of those are shown as being Swiss.
> 
> They are:
> 
> ...


 Many thanks.with old age microlsk had slipped my memory.


----------

